# Need Info



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

I plan on hunting frogs this summer and squirrels this fall. The problem is I know nodda about sling shots. I have hunted with guns my entire life. Would you you all point me in the right direction. I do know that I would like a custom sling but that's all I know.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not so much the slingshot that defines how effective it will be, but more the bands and the ammo.

For frogs I'd be looking at a nice fast setup with 3/8" steel ammo. Something like Thera Band Gold, 25mm at the fork end, 15mm at the pouch.

For the tree rats, you'll want to be shooting a min of .38 cal lead ammo. Take the above bands and double them. 25 to 20mm for .44 lead.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually need info to give you info. What bands do you like? Tubes or flats? Fast or slow? wooden fork or polymer? Which hand do you hold it in? Through or over the fork?..

Give us the info and we will point you in the right direction..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh and as to your choice of name, HUGE .223 fan here as well. I go through well over 6000 rounds a year.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

If you know nooda about slingshots you are at the right place to learn everything about them.

Check out the slingshot hunting section here on the forum.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Anything you want to use will work for frogs they ain't that tough, super fun with a slingshot though.

For squirrels you need a good amount of power with a heavy ball, I used to shoot chinese tubes and was successful with them but since I switched to latex my one shot kills went up. For ammo I shoot 1/2" lead balls that I cast myself.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Forgot to say, no reason to spend money on a custom slingshot until you get some shooting under your belt and decide what style you like. The one in the pic with the squirrel cost maybe 50 cents and a little time, lots of good slngshot forks in WV, dogwood, laurel and rhododendron are some of my favorites. They will shoot just as straight and just as hard as the most expensive super mega shooter 3000 that costs a weeks pay.  LOL


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help. August West there is no shortage of the woods you mentioned. Hrawk the 223 was my go to round for a long time I loaded it down to 22 mag velocity for small game and with the right bullet I found deer were no problem. That's pretty handy. Any more most of my hunting is done with hand guns, one of my favorites is my T/C Encore 30-06 with a 15" barrel.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No problem, the one in the pic is laurel, or ivy as it was called where I grew up, to give you an idea what it looks like when finished, dogwood and rhodo are both lighter colored.


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

I know where there is a nice big laurel bush I'm gonna take a look at tomorrow. Do you work the wood while it's green or do you let it dry out?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No you have to dry it. I dry mine in the micro wave, lots of instruction on the web on how. The way I do mine is to nuke it for about a minute to a minute 20 depending on how big the fork is. You want to nuke it till the sap and steam start coming out the ends but don't let it really start sizzling too much. Completely let the fork cool then do it again, keep doing that till no more steam is coming out and you are ready to work it. Be sure when you first cut your fork cut it longer than you need and go slow. It works really well and really preps your forks well in my opinion. After no more steam is coming out I work the fork to where I want it then soak it in linseed to get the moisture back in and finish off with a final finish of super glue.

As far as how big to cut, I cut my forks 3 fingers long and the handle 4 fingers, perfect size for me, now these are finished sizes when drying I cut quite a bit longer to make sure if I get any cracks they will end up being trimmed off. Some like the demesions a little different but imo that is a good place to start.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

use marbles on the frogs they work very well by the way i also like the 223 round i shoot the 75 gr bthp loaded with 22.1 gr of varget i shoot that from my ar 15 has taken a lot of deer and hogs


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I buy marbles very cheap at Christmas Tree Shoppe, dollar a bag. I think they are too light for most hunting but for frogs would be perfect.

I shoot 26.5 gr of W748 in my 223s.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

walmart home decor 3lbs for 4.77 and they are a little biger than the average marble


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellows. I have tried BLC-2, Varget, Trailboss(squirrel loads),H4198 and some others that I have done forgot.The good thing about the 223 is it isn't hard to find a combination that wont shoot well.I like 55 & 65 grain bullets the best.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

55gn HP boat tails here with 24.5gn 2207 ADI powder.


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

OK fellows I got me a nice fork from a laurel bush. Time to let the fun begin.  I went and bought a Barrnet sling shot and a bag of marbles just to mess around with.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, don't forget the pics.


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is the beginning. I still have a little drying out to do.%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s622/223fan/0430180439_zps30e2cca5.jpg


----------

